# Need Info: Martiny Lake by Big Rapids



## spinnerking

I have a camping trip over the 4th at Blue Gill Lake Campground north of Mescota. Blue Gill Lake is only 10 acres so I am trying to find a bigger body of water. Does any have any input on Martiny Lake or other bodies of water in the area?

Thanks


----------



## outsider

Martiny Lakes , is a chain of lakes consisting of 6 lakes ,Tubbs,upper & lower evens,boom,lost,saddlebag.
A very interesting place , kind of weedy in spots where the lakes are connected.
Fishing would be ,pike , bass , panfish , I've caught some real nice crappie early in the season.
There are 2 primative campgrounds and 1 modern .
Hope this helps.


----------



## TeamPolarisracing

i have a cottage on horsehead lake it is right next to blue gill lake horsehead has great walleye and bass some good pike if you know how to fish them and great pan fish i would give horsehead a try.


----------



## mondrella

The Martiny chain is possibly the best water in Mecosta county for Largemouth and gills and crappie. Horsehead I would have to put just behind chippewa lake for eyes. Chippewa probably has the best northerns if you can find them. I really can't give any tips on what is hot this year. I have only been fishing for warm water fish once since the ice left. Good color choices in the past have been white spinnerbaits, Along with red ones if they don't go on white. I am a believer in the firetiger colored Rapala and any thing with gold or chartuese. In the past deep weed edges have given up the bigger fish to me. All the lakes I mentioned are just a little ways apart. The tri-lakes Mecosta, blue and round can be incredible on the right day.


----------



## ManillaKilla

I would have to agree mostly with what mondrella said. I would have to put the Martiny Lake flooding ahead of Chippewa for pike, although they are both good. The Big Evans seems to have the best pike and I have caught my biggest fish on firetiger hot-n-tots. If your after quantity instead of quality use mepps spinners.

I have some friends up there that are doing pretty good on Chippewa right now for eyes. They have been trolling right from the launch to the northwest corner of the lake, and doing most of the damage on bottom bouncers and crawlers.



TeamPolarisracing, what's the launch like on Horsehead Lake. A few years ago, my friend and I tried to launch from the public access site and it was brutal.


----------



## spinnerking

I greatly appreciate the input. Nothing like pike and walleye fishing. May your lines be tight and the cooler full.


----------



## garryd451

What Can anyone tell me about Pretty Lake?

How many Acres is it?

Is it connected to any other lakes in the chain?

Is there are Public boat launches on it?

Is there any boat rentals on it?

Is it a fishing lake or a speed boat/sking Lake?

What township is it in?

Is it patrol by the Sheriff's Marine Patrol or the Michigan DNR?

Thanks

Garry


----------



## macbass

for the last post pretty lake is not connected to the chain yes it does have a public access and there is walleyes in it..but it is a clean lake few weeds and hard bottom.... now for martiny flooding there are 5 public accesses on the chain there are 2 private accesses on the chain...I have had a place there for about 20 years and fish it every weekend that i do not have a bass tourny some place else...it isnt a big recreation area mostly fishermen...I have caught 6 bass out of this chain over 6+ pounds and 1 over 7 and have seen one caught over 8. also catch a few 5 pounders almost every year..if you would like a guided tour of the chain and more info i would be glad to show you around and we could spend a few hours fishing i will be there the weekend of the 4th and i am close enough to see the fire works on bluegil lake.. just send me a PM...


----------



## garryd451

macbass said:


> for the last post pretty lake is not connected to the chain yes it does have a public access and there is walleyes in it..but it is a clean lake few weeds and hard bottom.... now for martiny flooding there are 5 public accesses on the chain there are 2 private accesses on the chain...I have had a place there for about 20 years and fish it every weekend that i do not have a bass tourny some place else...it isnt a big recreation area mostly fishermen...I have caught 6 bass out of this chain over 6+ pounds and 1 over 7 and have seen one caught over 8. also catch a few 5 pounders almost every year..if you would like a guided tour of the chain and more info i would be glad to show you around and we could spend a few hours fishing i will be there the weekend of the 4th and i am close enough to see the fire works on bluegil lake.. just send me a PM...


Thanks for the Information. I was invite up to Pretty Lake by some relatives, I was just trying to find out about the fishing and also about speed boats and skiers on Saturday and Sunday. Thanks again, for the information


----------



## salmonslammer

Buddy of mine is camping on Tubbs this week....Said that they are getting some bass...but are hammering the dogfish  Using small gills about 2' below a bobber...Picking them up on topwaters too when casting for bass.


----------



## wecker20

There is a no wake rule on the channels staring just recently on Martiny. Just a heads up.


----------



## macbass

to no no wake post as of last weekend when I was there..there was not a sign posted by anybody but residents that there is a no ake in the channels...plus the only channel that they are in discussions about are the channel that goes from the mouth of tubbs lake back to winchester dam..and the only signs there that i am aware of are all hand painted...


----------



## wecker20

We just heard about in on Tue. of this week. DNR will be putting signs up. I'm not positive on it though. The director of our tournament got word about it and to change the schedule, it must be true.


----------



## Splicer

whats the avg. depth of the lakes?where can i find a map of the lakes?i was just asking about the lake under another thread then i find this  oh well 
Rick


----------



## Duckman Racing

Here is a link to the DNR website, they have maps for a bunch of lakes. For the martiny chain click on Mecosta county and the lakes are all listed individualy.

Martiny lakes are:
Upper Evans
Lower Evans
Big Evans
Tubbs 
Boom
Lost 
and Dogfish, although that one isnt much of a lake.

http://www.mi.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-30301_31431_32340---,00.html


----------



## spartantuck

I am looking into going up the the Martiny Chain and was wondering how deep/navigable the channels between the lakes are. Is there a newer map of the lakes somewhere? All I can find are older (pre dam) ones. Is there much all sport traffic?


----------



## wecker20

The channels average around 6ft but can come up to 4 foot or shallower. There is one set of channels that are really shallow but you can still take a different route. I have no idea from what lake to the other but I do know is there's a longer route to get to the same area, just deeper. I posted a while back that there was a no wake in the channels and this is not true. The only no wake is up by the dam.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

spartantuck said:


> I am looking into going up the the Martiny Chain and was wondering how deep/navigable the channels between the lakes are. Is there a newer map of the lakes somewhere? All I can find are older (pre dam) ones. Is there much all sport traffic?


The channel to avoid is from Lost to Lower Evans.It can get very shallow and has a few stumps.Expect to see alot of boats and pontoons but most of them will be fishing.Good Luck

Larry


----------



## spartantuck

I am thinking of going up an checking this lake out for my self. Is there a place that rents boats on the Martiny Chain?


----------



## Rat City Hooker

spartantuck said:


> I am thinking of going up an checking this lake out for my self. Is there a place that rents boats on the Martiny Chain?


Call Shooltz's Landing 989-382-5596

Talk to Tom or Sue and tell them Larry sent ya.


----------

